# Greetings from Grond



## Beorn (Jun 5, 2003)

I spoke to Grond on MSN tonight:

Grond says:
things okay on ttf?
Mike (Two flapping, two flying) says:
yup
Grond says:
I miss it a lot.


.....

Grond says:
well, I do have to go now. Nice to talk with you. Please send my regards to everyone in the forum.


----------



## YayGollum (Jun 5, 2003)

Yikes! That guy is way too scary for me! He didn't agree with me about Gollum's role as the main hero of LOTR and thought he was good at telling me that I was wrong! oh well. He was crazy, too. Fun. *sniff*


----------



## Dáin Ironfoot I (Jun 6, 2003)

But you _were_ wrong. (Would this be an appropriate time for a '*hides*'?)

 Just messing..


----------



## YayGollum (Jun 6, 2003)

Oh, please. What would you know about it? I don't remember seeing you in any of those crazy Gollum type debates. But then, I do have a bad memory. oh well. Got it. Merely messing. I will not hide! Argh! I know what I'm talking about and the scary Grond person is not around to scare me into hiding! Ha! *hides at the memory*


----------



## Lantarion (Jun 6, 2003)

Glad to hear Grond still has a place in his heart for TTF. *sniff*
We miss him too! 

Oh crumbs, I don't have his MSN...


----------



## Thorin (Jun 6, 2003)

Yes, I also miss the Hammer of the Underworld. We had many good PJ bashing moments and one of the few Tolkien Forum members I garnered a true respect for. 

Why did he leave the forum?


----------



## FoolOfATook (Jun 6, 2003)

> Why did he leave the forum?



He had some personal tragedies, including his father's death, and was forced to be chief executor of the estate, on top of a change of jobs that left him with less time online...


----------



## Lhunithiliel (Jun 6, 2003)

Next time someone talks to him, please tell him I miss him VERY VERY MUCH!!!!!!!


----------



## HLGStrider (Jun 6, 2003)

We all miss him. . .weep, moan. . .


----------



## Nenya Evenstar (Jun 7, 2003)

Of course we miss him . . . he's Grond!!!!


----------



## HLGStrider (Jun 7, 2003)

Really?  I thought it was Harad!


----------



## YayGollum (Jun 8, 2003)

What's so bad about Harad? He's probably a little scarier than this Grond person, but he doesn't mind Gollum as much.  Or am I being evil by even talking about that person in this thread? *hides*


----------



## Nenya Evenstar (Jun 8, 2003)

> Of course we miss him . . . he's Grond!!!!


 This comment brought to you by . . . the randomness of Nenya's brain.


----------

